# Hello from Omaha



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi and welcome! This is Bren from PCLOS.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

well hey there. Small world after all eh?

Big Bear


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Always happy to see another beeky tux friend.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome BigBear,

I'd suggest starting with all resistant stocks, VSH, NWC, Russian, Local survivor stock, & Learn all you can about IPM management.
Sounds like a great idea you have.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. Long term, we plan to implement various stock and try to bring about the best we can. 

Big Bear


----------

